# Kostenlose Galerie für Homepage... - Leicht und Schnell -



## Jonny-Walker (29. März 2006)

Hallo,
wie in der überschrift schon geschrieben ist benötige ich eine Kostenlose Gallerie für die Homepage, sie sollte leicht und schnell zu bediehnen sein. Da ich mehrere 1000 Bilder einzufügen habe und bei starken rum gefrikel macht es bei 100 bilder keinen spass mehr...  
Es kann auch mit programm sein oder so... aber am bestens ist auf deutsch... 
oder kann einer von euch gut html?
und kann mir nen html script verraten wo mit ich eine gallerie erstellen kann also einfach z.B. alle bilder mit dem url eintragen oder so... es sollte dann ein haupt menü geben wo man zwischen mehren ordnern/abteilen wählen kann... und so...
ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen!!! danke schon einmal im voraus...
mfg Jonas


----------



## derschotte (29. März 2006)

coppermine is ganz brauchbar. verschiedene kategorien lassen sich erstellen, wie auch eine bewertung von usern und vieles mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Misanthrop (29. März 2006)

ich benutze Porta

wie das aussieht, siehste in meinem Blog...
Sehr einfach musst nur den Ordner wählen und die Optionen einstellen. Kannst das ganze auch auf HTML laufen lassen. (Im optionenmenü musste simpleviewer anschalten)


----------



## Jonny-Walker (29. März 2006)

ok danke...
aber wenn es noch welche gibt bitte schreiben... 

nur ich blicke bei sowas wie coppermine irgent wie voll nicht durch wie das geht und wie ich das in meine HP einbinde usw...


----------



## dirtmag (29. März 2006)

http://gallery.sourceforge.net/


----------



## HellOnWheels (29. März 2006)

du könntest die bilder extern bei http://www.flickr.com/ hosten.

bei dem programm http://www.irfanview.de/ ist ein plugin oder sowas dabei (heisst irfanview thumbnail oder so ähnlich), mit dem man direkt eine html seite mit bildergallerie erstellen kann.
müsste so ähnlich wie http://gallery.sourceforge.net/ funktionieren...


----------



## Jonny-Walker (30. März 2006)

hi...
ok danke für die zahlreichen antworten...
ich werde es aus der kombination von porta und irfanview machen... 
dort kann man zwar kein Menü mit verschiedenen ordnern machen aber das kann ich ja mit frames regeln... 
danke nochmal!!!
mfg Jonas


----------



## rpo35 (30. März 2006)

Ich benutze JojoThumb. Verarbeitet per Knopfdruck ganze Verzeichnisse incl. Größenveränderung, Textstempel usw...Hochladen, verlinken, fertig...

Beispiel (ohne Schnickschnack)

Grüße
Ralph


----------

